# D League 12/27



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers back on top of Power Rankings*

The latest edition of the power rankings sees the Colorado 14ers reclaim the top spot by virtue of their 130-105 victory over last week's top ranked Fort Worth Flyers. The Flyers still maintain the league's top record with an 8-2 mark. One of the hotter teams in the D-League is Sioux Falls, who are on a three-game winning streak and have won seven out of their last ten.

1. Colorado 14ers, 6-3, (last week: 3rd): The 14ers were supposed to take on both the Wizards and the Flyers last week, but their game against Dakota was postponed by a blizzard. Colorado used all of that pent-up energy to blow out Fort Worth and take over the top spot. Despite dropping a game to Sioux Falls last night, the 14ers remain in first place in the Western Division. This weekend Joe Wolf's team will head to Dakota for a pair of games. Upcoming: vs. Anaheim, at Dakota, at Dakota

2. Fort Worth Flyers, 8-2, (last week: 1st): Fort Worth saw a four-game winning streak snapped in Colorado, but the Flyers still have the league's best record. Dallas Mavericks assigned player Pops Mensah-Bonsu is emerging as one of the D-League's top rebounders, averaging 9.7 in his first three games with Fort Worth, who will be at home for the next four games. Upcoming: vs. Idaho, vs. Albuquerque

3. Sioux Falls Skyforce, 9-5, (last week: 5th): The Skyforce have won three straight and seven of their last eight, capped off by a 120-110 win over Colorado on Christmas night. Andre Brown has a league-leading 10 double-doubles in 13 games. Upcoming: at Austin, vs. Albuquerque

4. Los Angeles D-Fenders, 8-5, (last week: 8th): The D-Fenders have escaped from a rough patch to win three straight games, all on the road. Los Angeles still has two more games to go of five straight road games, but they will travel to Austin and Bakersfield, who are a combined 3-18 this year. Upcoming: at Austin, at Bakersfield

5. Dakota Wizards, 6-3, (last week: 2nd): The Wizards, who have dropped their last two games, have a tough slate this week. The schedule features a trip to Idaho, who is on a four-game winning streak, and two home games against Colorado. Justin Williams continues to dominate the glass, leading the league with 12.7 rebounds. Upcoming: at Idaho, vs. Colorado, vs. Colorado

6. Albuquerque Thunderbirds, 6-5, (last week: 4th): The Thunderbirds, who held the top spot in earlier in the season, continue to fall as they have lost three straight games. A challenging weekend lies ahead with back-to-back road games in Sioux Falls and Fort Worth. Upcoming: vs. Bakersfield, at Sioux Falls, at Fort Worth

7. Idaho Stampede, 5-6, (last week 10th): The Stampede are closing out the year with a flourish, as they are winners of four straight and five of their last six games. However, they are still mired in fourth place in the West due to an 0-5 start to the season. The Stampede will attempt to extend their winning streak this week against two of the league's top teams in Dakota and Fort Worth. Upcoming: vs. Dakota, at Fort Worth, at Austin

8. Arkansas RimRockers, 6-6, (last week: 6th): The RimRockers are currently slumping and have lost four straight games after winning the previous five. With Matt Haryasz sidelined with an injury, the RimRockers acquired Tyrone Sally, who played in the D-League last season with Roanoke. Arkansas will look to get back on the winning track with two home games against Tulsa this weekend. Upcoming: vs. Tulsa, vs. Tulsa

9. Tulsa 66ers, 6-7, (last week: 7th): The 66ers have dropped four of their last five games to fall one game under .500. Two important games at Arkansas lie ahead this weekend as both teams try to keep pace in the Eastern Division. Upcoming: at Arkansas, at Arkansas

10. Anaheim Arsenal, 5-8, (last week: 9th): The Arsenal have taken two out of three after snapping a five-game losing streak. Head coach Larry Smith's team will be looking to spring an upset in Colorado on Wednesday night, as the Arsenal are still only three games out of first place despite their slow start to the season. Upcoming: at Colorado, vs. Bakersfield

11. Bakersfield Jam, 3-7, (last week: 11th): The Jam are showing some signs of turning the corner, winning two straight after opening the season at 1-7. Upcoming: at Albuquerque, vs. Los Angeles, at Anaheim

12. Austin Toros, 0-11, (last week: 12th): The misery continues for Austin, as the Toros need to defeat Los Angeles tonight to avoid setting a new D-League record for consecutive losses with 12. Jay Williams returned to action on Friday, but was held scoreless in 26 minutes of action in a 103-97 loss to the D-Fenders. Upcoming: vs. Los Angeles, vs. Sioux Falls, vs. Idaho


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
Anaheim at Colorado, 7 p.m. MT
Dakota at Idaho, 7 p.m. MT
Bakersfield at Albuquerque, 7 p.m. MT

TODAY'S SERIES INFO
Anaheim at Colorado: First meeting. Two of league's top scorers, ANA Jawad Williams and COL Von Wafer, in game.
Dakota at Idaho: Wizards lead 1-0. Randy Livingston (IDA) can dish, while Justin Williams (DAK) can board.
Bakersfield at Albuquerque: First meeting. T-Birds trying to fly out of tailspin. Jam won two straight.

Tuesday's Results
Los Angeles 105, Austin 87

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the link below to check out the box score from Tuesday's game.
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061226/LADAUS/boxscore.html

THEY SAID IT: "I didn't see one bright spot tonight." ... Austin coach Dennis Johnson told the Austin American-Statesman following the Toros league-record 12th consecutive loss on Tuesday.

YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE KNOWN ... that Anaheim G Majic Dorsey was a prep football All-American, once amassing 624 total yards and a Maryland state record with six touchdowns in a single game ... that Austin F/C Rod Benson produces his own music videos ... that Fort Worth G Kevin Burleson's brother Nate is a wide receiver for the Seattle Seahawks ... that Colorado G Von Wafer's given name is Vakeaton Quamar Wafer.

DON'T MAKE ME GO: The road has not been kind up to now for Austin, Albuquerque or Arkansas. The Toros are 0-6, T-Birds 1-4 and RimRockers 2-4.

TODAY IN D-LEAGUE HISTORY
2002: Current Milwaukee Bucks F Bobby Simmons signed with the Washington Wizards from the Mobile Revelers.
2005: Fort Worth was on a 5-game winning streak. Current T'wolves G Bracey Wright's 21.7 ppg led league.

BLOOD ON THE HIGH PLAINS: The Sioux Falls Skyforce are using the Sioux Falls Arena for more than winning six straight games, hosting a blood drive Friday from 1-6 p.m. CT. Donors will receive four tickets to that night's game against the defending D-League champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds.

SPURS RECALL WHITE: San Antonio Spurs recalled G/F James White from the Austin Toros on Tuesday. White was assigned to the Toros on December 16 and appeared in three games, averaging 15.3 points and 2.7 rebounds in 29.3 minutes of action.

OTHER TUESDAY TRANSACTIONS: Tulsa acquired former Charlotte Bobcats G/F Alan Anderson and waived F Chris Ellis due to injury.

MEDIA TIMEOUT ... links to a sampling of the latest news from around the NBA D-League
http://www.statesman.com/sports/content/sports/stories/toros/12/27/27toros.html
http://www.idahostatesman.com/104/story/65037.html
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/16321912.htm

VOTE FOR THE STARS: Voting continues at D-LEAGUE.com for the starters in the inaugural NBA D-League All-Star Game, scheduled for Feb. 17 on Center Court at NBA All-Star Jam Session at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino. Tip off is scheduled for 2 p.m. PT.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Albuquerque roster undergoes several changes*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., December 27, 2006 - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds of the NBA Development League have acquired guard Chris Rodgers and forward Duane Erwin. The T-Birds also waived guard Troy Bell and announced that forward/center Marcus Douthit has left the team.

Rodgers, 6-4, 190, from Arizona was the selected by Sioux Falls in the fifth round (50th overall) of the 2006 D-League Draft. He was waived by the Skyforce on Dec. 2 after playing in four games, averaging 3.8 points, 2.5 rebounds and 2.5 assists.

A D-League veteran, Erwin began the season with the Los Angeles D-Fenders before being waived on Dec. 13. He played in nine games (three starts), averaging 3.0 points and 3.8 rebounds.

Bell was the Thunderbird's first selection in the 2006 D-League Draft (12th overall). In 11 games (one start) he averaged 10.7 points, 3.7 rebounds and 2.5 assists. Douthit played in and started 11 games, averaging 16.5 points and 8.5 rebounds.

Both Rodgers and Erwin are expected to be in uniform when the Thunderbirds are host to Bakersfield Wednesday. Erwin will wear jersey #5 and Rodgers #7.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wizards Make Lyde Reappear*

BISMARCK, N.D. Dec. 27, 2006 - Forward Kevin Lyde has be reacquired by the Dakota Wizards of the NBA Development League. He takes the roster spot vacated by Jerome Beasley, who has left the team.

Lyde played in five games, averaging 16.6 minutes, 5.8 points and 4.8 rebounds before being waived by the Wizards on Dec. 15. Beasley played in nine games (seven starts) for Dakota, averaging 28.2 minutes, 13.3 points and 6.8 rebounds.

Lyde is expected to be in uniform when Dakota (6-3) visits Idaho (5-6) today. He will wear jersey #42.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Los Angeles pushes Toros' losing streak to 12*

AUSTIN, Texas, Dec. 26, 2006 - Aloysius Anagonye scored 24 points and Brian Chase added 22 as the Los Angeles D-Fenders defeated the Austin Toros 103-87 on Tuesday night at the Austin Convention Center. With the loss, Austin has lost an NBA D-League record 12 games in a row and remains winless (0-12) on the season.

The D-Fenders blew the game open in the second quarter and kept the double-digit lead throughout the rest of the game. Los Angeles outscored the Toros 35-22 in the quarter and took a 65-47 advantage to the locker room at the half.

"We're getting out hustled and I'm really afraid that the team is trying to find excuses," Toros head coach Dennis Johnson said. "The bottom line is that winners find ways to win no matter what happens on the court."

Austin turned the ball over 31 times in the game compared to only 15 times by the D-Fenders. They were also out-rebounded by 40-36. Los Angeles improved to 9-5 on the season and pick up their fourth straight win.

Los Angeles had six players in double figures including Akin Akingbala (14), Chet Mason (12), Josh Gross (11) and T.J. Cummings with 10 points and nine rebounds.

B.J. Elder scored a team-high 20 points for the Toros and Jamar Smith had 18 and collected 10 rebounds. Jay Williams led the team with six assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa 66ers Pick Up Former Bobcat Anderson*

TULSA, Okla., December 26, 2006 - Former Charlotte Bobcats guard/forward Alan Anderson has been acquired by the Tulsa 66ers of the NBA Development League. The team also waived forward Chris Ellis due to injury.

At 6-6 and 220-pounds, Anderson played in 42 games for Charlotte over the last two seasons after signing with the Bobcats as an undrafted free agent on August 9, 2005. In six games with Charlotte this season he averaged 10.2 minutes, 2.0 points and 1.3 rebounds before being waived on Nov. 27. Anderson's career NBA per game averages include 14.9 minutes, 5.2 points and 1.3 rebounds. In 126 career games at Michigan State he averaged 9.5 points, 4.2 rebounds and 2.4 assists.

Ellis played in seven games (six starts) for the 66ers, averaging 5.9 points and 4.9 rebounds.

Anderson is expected to be in uniform when Tulsa (6-7) visits Arkansas (6-6) on Friday at Alltel Arena.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Spurs recall James White from Austin Toros*

SAN ANTONIO - The San Antonio Spurs announced today that they have recalled guard/forward James White from the Austin Toros of the NBA Development League. White, who has yet to see any time with the Spurs, was assigned to the Toros on December 16 and appeared in three games, averaging 15.3 points and 2.7 rebounds in 29.3 minutes of action. The former University of Cincinnati Bearcat was signed by San Antonio on November 3 after attending training camp with the Indiana Pacers. In eight preseason games with Indiana, White averaged 3.8 points and 2.0 rebounds in 17.5 minutes of action. White also averaged 12.5 points with Indiana's entry to the Pepsi Pro Summer League in Orlando. White led the Bearcats in scoring (16.3) and free throw percentage (.838) during the 2005-06 season. An honorable mention All-Big East selection, he finished second on the Bearcats in steals (1.2), assists (2.0) and blocks (0.9) and third in rebounding (5.1) on the year. White scored a career-high 32 points, including a career-high five three-pointers, in a Big East Tourney loss to Syracuse on March 8. White will join the Spurs tonight for their game against the Milwaukee Bucks.


----------

